# Hive Binary Size



## kesav (Aug 12, 2016)

anybody please tell the maximum storage size of string and binary in hive


----------



## AvatarDad (Mar 31, 2016)

This might be a translation error? I don't know what you mean by "String" and "Binary". Wax, honey, brood, bees and combs are in the hive... do you mean one of them?


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

A string is a UTF-8 encoded binary. In order to understand what that means we need to understand the difference between bytes and code points. I think kesav is a programmer.


----------



## lemmje (Feb 23, 2015)

kesav said:


> anybody please tell the maximum storage size of string and binary in hive


Are you talking about Apache Hive, the data warehousing software? If so, wrong forum, but this page might help: http://www.folkstalk.com/2011/11/data-types-in-hive.html


----------



## DaisyNJ (Aug 3, 2015)

Didnt know there is Top Bar version of the Apache Hive


----------



## texanbelchers (Aug 4, 2014)

It is a new storage method; provide a rough framework and let the system figure out where it should put the data. If you don't guide it enough or provide recurring correction, the data gets really wonky and hard to retrieve. However, if the first few storage cells get filled correctly, the following units generally stay in line when placed between existing data units. The writers are a consortium of all the major players and, of course, they can't fully agree on the proper framework or shape of data so there are many sub-versions. They plan the primary stores to reside at the top and then trickle down to the expanding space below. :lookout:


----------



## DaisyNJ (Aug 3, 2015)

texanbelchers said:


> It is a new storage method; provide a rough framework and let the system figure out where it should put the data. If you don't guide it enough or provide recurring correction, the data gets really wonky and hard to retrieve. However, if the first few storage cells get filled correctly, the following units generally stay in line when placed between existing data units. The writers are a consortium of all the major players and, of course, they can't fully agree on the proper framework or shape of data so there are many sub-versions. They plan the primary stores to reside at the top and then trickle down to the expanding space below. :lookout:


Wow, it seem to have mind of its own...data is ALIVE ! :ws:


----------



## lemmje (Feb 23, 2015)

texanbelchers said:


> It is a new storage method; provide a rough framework and let the system figure out where it should put the data. If you don't guide it enough or provide recurring correction, the data gets really wonky and hard to retrieve. However, if the first few storage cells get filled correctly, the following units generally stay in line when placed between existing data units. The writers are a consortium of all the major players and, of course, they can't fully agree on the proper framework or shape of data so there are many sub-versions. They plan the primary stores to reside at the top and then trickle down to the expanding space below. :lookout:


THAT was brilliant! Wish i were creative enough to describe a hive, framework, stores, and players, in terms of a db.


----------



## texanbelchers (Aug 4, 2014)

Thanks, just contributing my 10 bits.


----------



## lemmje (Feb 23, 2015)

texanbelchers said:


> Thanks, just contributing my 10 bits.


There are 10 kinds of people in this world: Those who understand binary and those who don't.


----------



## Duncan151 (Aug 3, 2013)

lemmje said:


> There are 10 kinds of people in this world: Those who understand binary and those who don't.


Sometimes I wish that I did not, and this is one of those times!!!! LOL


----------

